# General > Business >  Win a FREE photo shoot!

## dragonfly

Would you like the chance of winning a free photo shoot?  

Julie Fraser Photography will be holding a monthly prize draw where the winner will receive a free photo shoot and complimentary 8" x 10" print of their choice.

Open to all Caithness residents all you have to do to enter is send me your name and contact number (send email to julie@julie-fraser.co.uk or send PM on here) and look for the winners name on my Facebook group page on the 1st of each month.

----------


## dragonfly

entries coming in but need more! Only 11 days until the 1st winner is announced

You've got to be in it to win it!!

----------


## dragonfly

1st draw will be made on New Years Day, so there is still have time to enter.

----------


## dragonfly

> Stop asking. Your cheating. I refuse to vote for your baby but I did vote for the second one on the first page, so cute


Spammer in our midst

----------


## dragonfly

The 1st monthly draw will take place tomorrow night at 7pm.  Good luck to all who have entered and if you haven't yet, there's still time,  just email me your name and contact number - julie@julie-fraser.co.uk or PM me on here.

Winner will be announced on here as well as on Facebook.

----------


## dragonfly

and the winner is............

BRANDY MILLER FROM WICK

Congrats Brandy.

everyone else who has entered will be put forward for next months free draw and for anyone else who wants to enter just PM me on here or email me - julie@julie-fraser.co.uk

----------


## dragonfly

Brandy has very kindly added some of her photos to a thread in the general section of the forum however more can be seen on my website BLOG

Entries for other draws are coming in and the next draw will take place on 1st Feb at 7pm.  Winner will be announced here and on my Facebook page.

----------


## dragonfly

And the winner of February's Free Photo Shoot Draw is..........................another Orger......................

Annemarie482

well done Annemarie!  see you next week for your family shoot!

----------


## annemarie482

woohoo!! it's me!!
delighted!!
thank you julie, i can't wait  :Grin:

----------


## chordie

> [CENTER]Would you like the chance of winning a free photo shoot?


You're advert says "T&Cs apply".  What are the Terms & Conditions, as you haven't stated them here and they are not on your website ?

----------


## brandy

have fun annemarie! i had a blast! gonna get julie to do a family shoot later in the year! *G*

----------


## dragonfly

T's & C's are on a date convenient to me and that I am allowed to publish a few of the photos taken on my website......no more than that :-)

----------


## dragonfly

Well its the end of another month so the next draw for a free photo shoot will take place tomorrow evening on my Facebook Business Page.  I want to make the draw as fair and as unbiased as possible so at around 7pm I'll ask for someone to volunteer to receive the list of names of those entered.  The 1st person to reply will receive the names while the 2nd person to reply will get to choose a number, person with the list will then reply with the winners name so therefore I have no say whatsoever in who wins.

A few photos of Feb's winner can be seen on my Blog - it had to be the coldest day of the month and everyone, especially the kids were freezing, poor wee mites were turning blue with the cold.

----------


## Xposin

some fantastic photo's you have.  amazing quality.  hope i win  :Wink:

----------


## dragonfly

thank you Xposin, don't know who you are but good luck for tonight!  got 105 names so chances aren't as good as they were in January or February :-)

----------


## dragonfly

The winner of March's draw is Sheila Rapson :-)

----------


## R7PSN

wayhey thanks julie xx

----------


## dragonfly

Winner of April's draw is Jacqueline King.

----------

